# Is it so wrong, to finish off a bag of kibble?



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm having issues seeing WHY it would be wrong to finish off a bag of kibble(less than half the bag) before starting RAW. Yes, raw is more beneficial than kibble, but when it's a high quality kibble, I see little harm. On a FaceBook group, I just felt like I was jumped because I made the decision to finish my bag of kibble before starting raw. Besides not wasting money on the bag, I also don't have the money to even purchase our meat. I just got gas to go to work(which didn't even give me half a tank) and I literally have 75 cents.

I did find out from ONE helpful member in that group that I can post an ad for unwanted meat. So should I get enough meat from that, then yeah I'll stop the kibble and donate it. But the group doesn't even seem happy with that! I feel like they're acting like my dog is gonna die eating the kibble she's been eating. I mean, I'm not in any hurry to switch to raw. Emma doesn't have that many issues. No yeast issues, very minor scratching. As far as a kibble-fed dog goes, she's pretty okay. She was getting UTI often, but flooding her kibble/cranberry supplements seem to be working just fine.


I mean, is it so wrong? Surely I'm not doing the worst thing in the world right? I'm not tippy toeing trying to decided if I want to switch to raw. I KNOW I want to switch. It's just a matter of having everything. BTW: where else could I post for unwanted meat?


Sorry if this is against rules, I just feel so stressed because of what happened.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well goodness it's not wrong to finish it off. Maybe you just took them wrong sometimes that happens. It's hard to know how people mean things when they write on forums and facebook.

If indeed they did I would not go on that page any more. But if you can go ahead and stock up on meat so you will have it when you do start and when she's ready for that protein.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm fairly certain I didn't take them wrong. Mistakes can happen tho. They clearly stated they were "anti-kibble" and said they don't approve of me still feeding kibble. I told them "I'm not looking for anyone to approve of my decision. I would appreciate it if you respected my decision." I understand why someone would want to start the great benefits of raw right away. I would love to. But really can't. They just kept going on and on about how the group was against kibble feeding.

It was more of "yeah, I got it the 1st time. You don't need to repeat it and keep it going."


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There is nothing wrong at all with finnishing a bag a kibble. I hear a lot of people doing that. I wouldnt want to waste it either. And yes, you can place ads for free unwanted meat, and start stocking up for future feedings. I have an ad always running in a local classified paper, so I get probly almost 80% of my meat free.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't care what you do. It's a non-issue. Finish it, or not.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Um, some Facebook groups can be a touch militant. I found that out the hard way. There are some great groups on there though, PM me if you want and I can help ease the way........


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> Um, some Facebook groups can be a touch militant. I found that out the hard way. There are some great groups on there though, PM me if you want and I can help ease the way........


Daw:hug:Thanks! Yeah, most groups I found were pretty good. This is the only group I've found to be like that. I think that's why I got so stressed about it. I find somewhere that is nice and then suddenly get smacked when a negative experience when asking for help *sigh*

That 1 helpful member did refer me to a friendlier raw group. The members there seem pretty experienced as well. When it comes to RAW, I think I'll just stick to this forum and that group.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, stay away from the crazies. They are impossible to talk to about anything that even remotely disagrees with their beliefs. I feed kibble at times due to necessity, not particularly choice, sometimes do half and half. It's really annoying when I get jumped on simply for feeding my dogs who would otherwise starve if I didn't buy a bag of kibble every now and then. Finish off the kibble, it's not gonna kill your dog, and switch to raw when you are ready. 
I post ads on Craigslist asking for unwanted/freezerburnt meat and get calls even after I take them down when my freezer is full. I guess people write my number down and save it for later or something.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

of course not! if you don't have a lot of money why would you throw food out if it's not causing your dog problems.

I wouldn't rely on collecting the bulk of your meat from craiglist ads at first since you want to transition slowly with poultry and work your way up to red meat to organs. Hopefully you will find success on there but not all areas get the great score's I read about on this forum. You can also try to develop connections with local farmers to get some good cuts for dogs that they don't typically sell for human consumption or hit up some hunting friend/relatives to see what they could provide.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I really appreciate it everyone. I feel so much more better!:happy:

I do agree I shouldn't count on my ads as the bulk of my meats. Especially since Emma will be on chicken and likely won't touch organs until complete with her transition. I honestly don't expect a whole lotta chicken to come from these ads. If it does, great, but I think he majority will be bought from the meat market in my area.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. what group was this so i can avoid it?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There is one raw facebook group that is CRAZY. I'd be willing to bet money it's the same one haha.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

meggels said:


> There is one raw facebook group that is CRAZY. I'd be willing to bet money it's the same one haha.


I only found a coupla raw groups, Raw Feeding and Raw Chat. Both run by the same person.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, those are two groups and i'm being tactful, that, are well, hardcore.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You need to do what is best for you and your dog and stop worrying about what strangers have to say about it. I belong to that group too but I just take what I need and ignore the rest. As one of my supervisors used to say "There are many paths to the same temple."


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Exactly right Kathy. 
Who cares what people say, as long as you feel you are doing the right thing for you and your dog. I got kicked off (i think) one of those groups after having one little drinkee too many one night. But I don't give a poop to be honest, my philosophy regarding raw feeding is more open minded than theirs. Life is too short to waste time on people who make you unhappy.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Exactly right Kathy.
> Who cares what people say, as long as you feel you are doing the right thing for you and your dog. *I got kicked off *(i think) one of those groups after having one little drinkee too many one night. But I don't give a poop to be honest, my philosophy regarding raw feeding is more open minded than theirs. Life is too short to waste time on people who make you unhappy.


Oh Raw Feeding is forever kicking people off. It makes it hard to even keep up with the comments because they just delete all comments of anyone they kick off leaving big gaps and other people commenting on something that is no longer visible. I never comment, I just read. I am open to learning from any source. I do know that they are adamantly opposed to feeding any neck or backs because they are too boney. I have used turkey necks the entire time I have raw fed and my pups do fine. 

What bothers me though is my fear that the truly militant raw feeders scare off people who are researching the concept. I know that I held back a while because too many raw feeders seemed a little...shall we say intense? I follow the PMR guidelines to a point but then do what I want to do. My dogs still get regular treats almost every day. They get peanut butter in thehir Kongs on weekdays and I often put some banana or berries in there too. I don't judge anyone else for what they feed and don't expect to be judged. We all love our dogs and do our best.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Finish it off! Also, nothing says you cant do raw and kibble together, honestly. I've done combination feeding for years now and my dogs are quite fine. And then the matter of my pocketbook- sometimes one way (kibble or raw or cooked, depending on prices) is easier on the budget.
Kibble is NOT going to turn your dog into a mutant  It'll be ok. 

You don't have to feed just ONE way either. And don't let the crazies get to ya


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree it might be convenient to have kibble on hand. If you travel or if someone had to feed or watch your dog, it may be easier to feed kibble on occasion. Feel confident in your decision to feed RAW and that you are making the decision to benefit your dog. That is the important part.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

It's not a bad thing to do, but I wouldn't. I always keep some on hand in case of emergency.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Unless you're md of money, finish it up!


----------

